# Plant ID please - Aquarium's West



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Need the name of this plant with green and purple undersides! I'm not sure if it is a species of reineckii. The leaves were rounder and sort of wrinkly.

I stopped in AW for a quick look and saw this beautiful plant in their display tank, but the staff were all busy and I couldn't stay to ask them what the name of the plant was. I may have to go back another time and hope that it is still around to ask.



















Thanks.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

It is not a true aquatic, lasts only a few months in an aquarium. 12 months is claimed by some...

hemigraphis colorata

The first plant i ever purchased for an aquarium, was 1 of 3 bog plants i was sold thinking they were aquatic plants


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Neven. 

That's too bad. It's a beautiful plant. Maybe I can use it for a terrarium.

Any idea what the lily-like plant is next to it with the long stems?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The trade name is "Red Crinkle" (Latin name is Hemigraphis colorata 'Exotica'), It is not an Aquatic plant (as Neven pointed out ). It is a marginal plant !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Trade name is "Red Crinkle" (Latin name is Hemigraphis colorata 'Exotica'), Not an Aquatic plants as Neven pointed out )


+1 on that. used to have that too in the past. it lasted for a week then the leaves melted and some simply floated away. i left it there as i was very busy (lazy as well) to remove it. the main branches did not rot though but it never grew leaves again so i threw it out.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I was also led to believe these were truely aquatic and wasted $8 on a plant that melted in a few weeks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


>


Hey..... I recognize the Echinodurus vesuvius, Staurogyne stolonifera, and Staurogyne repens I brought in last week in the pic above   ! LOL

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the lotus looks to be a red tiger lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri).

if the leaves are long, and deep red like the tiger lotus, it would be an orchid lily (Barclaya longifolia). I doubt it is a barclava longifolia though.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone.

Just one more ID. What is the plant in the bottom right corner of the 2nd photo?

I'm looking for a good foreground plant and I think that might be perfect.

Cheers.


----------

